# Global Warming Preparation



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

After reading an article and being linked to this website: https://fitzlab.shinyapps.io/cityapp/
I have decided that I need to prepare for global warming. I believe I will start my transition to Bermuda very soon. It's the only grass that any of us will be able to have according to the website... except for Dallas. Y'all will actually have cooler summers due to global warming. &#129335;&#127995;‍♂&#128584;


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Utterly ridiculous science there. Claims Dallas will be 143% wetter and cooler, but McKinney, just 30-45 minutes North, will be much hotter and dryer. These people give science a bad name...


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

You're just not facing the facts. It's an inconvenient truth, haven't you heard? Meanwhile I was freezing my n()s off two weeks ago because we had record cold here.

I guess they're going for the "even a broken clock is right twice a day" type science.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Please just tread lightly with this subject. Unfortunately this ranks right up there with trying to discuss politics or religion. If it gets out of hand the topic will be locked.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Please just tread lightly with this subject. Unfortunately this ranks right up there with trying to discuss politics or religion. If it gets out of hand the topic will be locked.


I understand Ware, and my comment was only directed at the table linked. A 10 year old could even see those inconsistencies.

I have my thoughts on "global warming" in general, but this isn't the place for that discussion.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Ware said:


> Please just tread lightly with this subject. Unfortunately this ranks right up there with trying to discuss politics or religion. If it gets out of hand the topic will be locked.


Dang, I was hoping to have some discussions on how I will need to learn to grow and manage bermuda in northern Illinois 30 years from now! :lol:


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Please just tread lightly with this subject. Unfortunately this ranks right up there with trying to discuss politics or religion. If it gets out of hand the topic will be locked.
> ...


That's pretty much what I was just about to say. If this were to be even half true, the implications for turf managers would be huge. Northern Illinois would be the new transition zone. Rye mixes and KBG wouldn't be viable in a lot of places where it currently is. My area could have centipede and St. Augustine. Different herbicides would see a huge increase in usage, etc..


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Ware said:


> Please just tread lightly with this subject. Unfortunately this ranks right up there with trying to discuss politics or religion. If it gets out of hand the topic will be locked.


Isn't this what a general discussion portion of the forum is for?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Please just tread lightly with this subject. Unfortunately this ranks right up there with trying to discuss politics or religion. If it gets out of hand the topic will be locked.
> ...


No.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Ware said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Art_Vandelay said:
> ...


Those types of topics escalate quickly usually into arguments. I know the OP was just having fun but these are just reminders, that's all.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


It's fine with me. It's your forum. I just didn't read the rules


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I did not mean to open a can of worms by any means. 
Regardless of personal opinions, I was just thinking of how things would change in the turf world if there were some truth to it, as I outlined above. Personally, I'm all for coastal climate here! But my landscaping border will have to be adjusted if I'm going to have Bermuda, that's for sure.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I am sure that in time we will all be learning new turf management methods as the grass cultivars change, and the climate changes in time.

This spring I plan on planting some Bermuda grass in my sidewalk strips to see how it will do in Iowa. I am guessing the winters will be the challenge.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I would be open to growing Bermuda. Aggressive spreader. I like it.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'd do Bermuda but I can't have a brown lawn November through April. November through February with greenup in March, I think I could handle that. I guess it needs to do some more warming. Heck, at that point I could probably grow lemons, avocados and two crops of vegetables per year too.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

In Hawaii, I will need heaters for in the house and wind hardened structures. This past weekend was not warm at all. 60 degrees and a 40 MPH wind.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> In Hawaii, I will need heaters for in the house and wind hardened structures. This past weekend was not warm at all. 60 degrees and a 40 MPH wind.


You realize that 50% of us would love 60 deeee weather even with 40MPH wind... 😂


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Only because your have structurally sound buildings and heat. If I wait another 10-20 years I will need really good AC. climate changes in 20-30 year cycles. 1980-2010 were the hottest years in Hawaii.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I'd be good with Tallahassee weather. I wanted to move to Florida anyway but my wife wasn't having it. Even if it were to happen, 60 years from now? I'll be dead then.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I can't post in this thread or I'd get it locked or banned. :twisted:


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> I can't post in this thread or I'd get it locked or banned. :twisted:


Me too :bandit:


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

x3


----------

